# Conneaut breakwall trolling report



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Me and my brother-in-law launched my boat out of Conneaut this past Saturday and trolled around the breakwalls for most of the day. I ended up with one nice female on a spoon(orange Cleo) and my bro-in-law got two nice smallmouth and lost a smaller steelhead. We trolled plugs on the inside rods and spoons on the outside rods. The steelhead I caught was a nice 30" chrome fish with both pecs clipped and a small pointy kype that mature hens tend to get. She made a couple really nice runs right along the breakwall, but never jumped. It was sweet to finally hold a steelhead again. 











This is the smaller of the two bass. The other was about 4.5, but on a different camera.











Also, saw a guy and a girl on the west wall by the gap that looked like they both had carrot stick rods. The guy had one on the stringer and said he lost one. 

Overall it was a nice day, but thought we would have gotten in to more fish for how many hours we trolled. Unfortunately that one fish is going to have to get me by for a while as I will be perch/walleye fishing until the steel enter the rivers and we get some much needed rain.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds like a good day man. congrats on the early steel


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice steel. Now that you have caught one, the itch is going to be real bad now.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice looking steel, I am heading up that way in about a month!


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Streamhawk said:


> Nice steel. Now that you have caught one, the itch is going to be real bad now.


Not as bad as you would think. That big white cottage that is in the picture directly over my brother-in-laws left shoulder is ours. Heck of a lot closer than Cinci. Conneaut is kinda my second home--I'm there alot.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

center pin daddy said:


> Not as bad as you would think. That big white cottage that is in the picture directly over my brother-in-laws left shoulder is ours. Heck of a lot closer than Cinci. Conneaut is kinda my second home--I'm there alot.


Yeah, yeah, yeah, rub it in why don't ya!!! LOL Hey, I guess I have a place to stay when I am in Conneaut???? Thanks!!!


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm really really glad to see some steel coming in. We're coming up sat to troll the breakwalls in the new hand built boat, first time near any big water and I'm anxious to see if I can get outside the walls in this one. Depends on the waves I guess. Weather looks good and some of the stream flows I checked looks like it rained up there. Been in Ky for work and haven't seen the weather lately. Hope they're coming in.


----------

